# Sound system for USA Mighty Moe Loco



## mcappola (Oct 26, 2010)

Is there a good (by that I mean quality at a reasonable price) sound system that can be installed in a USA Trains Mighty Moe locomotive?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Many of us like Phoenix, not cheap.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The danger is that "good" and "reasonable price" are subjective, not objective terms. 

Best to put up your budget, and then you can choose what is available in your price range. 

Greg


----------



## mcappola (Oct 26, 2010)

I have no idea what a sound system goes for. I have one installed in a PIKO Saddleback that was specifically designed for that model. So I guess the best answer I can give you is to ask the price for one designed for a Mighty Moe, if there is one. Sorry to hedge but I don't want to sound cheap if i put in a cost that is unreasonably low.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Here is a budget one. A bit nasty though but it will give you an idea of what you may or may not want. Depends on what you want to spend.

Ebay diesel sound $36 
Website and sample sounds 


Andrew


----------



## mcappola (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info, It sounds a bit "Tinny" but that at least gives me a ballpark figure from which to start at.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

You do get what you pay for in sound. The more you spend the more you get. 

And there are sound only units like the Dallee(not a DCC decoder) and Phoenix(is DC and DCC). 

Then there are the DCC full feature decoders with motor/light/sound control and at a lower cost than the Phoenix. 
Many of these can be programmed by the seller to run on DC systems and DCC systems 

Look at the high end where the DCC decoders (and Phoenix) can be programmed with a new sound (switch form steam to diesel with new libraries). 

PS A good speaker with baffling can sound good even on a low cost sound unit. Never allow the sound from the rear of a speaker to mix with the sound from the front, kills the lower frequencies and makes the sound very tinny. 

And look at what sounds are available from the manufacturers for present and future needs.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Depends on how "true" you want the sound to be. If you want to capture every prototypical whine, knock, and rumble of the prototype, then you're looking at one of the digital sound boards ($100 for the Dallee up to $200ish for the Phoeinx already mentioned.) If you want something that's indicative of the prototype, though not necessarily accurate for a specific engine, then something like the MyLocoSound board will work ($70). I've got the MyLocoSound board in a Bachmann Davenport my kids run; they're perfectly happy with it, as am I for something that makes a generally-representative sound of an internal-combustion engine. My 40-ton Center Cab has a QSI Titan board ($200) in it for DCC sound and motor control because I want it to run and sound like the prototype. 

Later, 

K


----------

